# LibNodave TCP MPI Routing



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2010)

Hat diese Verbindungsart schon jemand verwendet?? Bei mir gehts nämlich nicht! Weis aber auch nicht genau wie Ich's verwenden muss, denke das dort einfach noch die CPU MPI Adresse ausgewertet wird, oder liege Ich falsch?


----------



## Earny (7 Mai 2010)

Hallo Jochen,

wenn ich den alten Modul12 als Referenz nehme, dann gibt es nur:

```
[FONT=Courier New]Public Const daveProtoMPI = 0      '  MPI for S7 300/400[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoMPI2 = 1    '  MPI for S7 300/400, "Andrew's version"[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoMPI3 = 2    '  MPI for S7 300/400, Step 7 Version, not yet implemented[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoPPI = 10    '  PPI for S7 200[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoAS511 = 20    '  S5 via programming interface[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoS7online = 50    '  S7 using Siemens libraries & drivers for transport[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoISOTCP = 122 '  ISO over TCP[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoISOTCP243 = 123 '  ISO o?ver TCP with CP243[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoMPI_IBH = 223   '  MPI with IBH NetLink MPI to ethernet gateway */[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoPPI_IBH = 224   '  PPI with IBH NetLink PPI to ethernet gateway */[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]   Public Const daveProtoUserTransport = 255 '  Libnodave will pass the PDUs of S7 Communication to user defined call back functions.[/FONT]
```
 
Gruß
Earny


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2010)

*Jo*

Ja, aber in der Header Datei ist noch folgendes Beschrieben:

#define daveProtoISOTCPR 124	/* ISO over TCP with Routing */


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Mai 2010)

*Nochmals Routing...*

Wenn Ich das richtig sehe, kann es sein das einige Parameter welche dann für das Routing Notwendig wären noch gar nicht einstellbar sind.

Geht das nun überhaupt schon, oder ist das nur zum testen?


----------



## PN/DP (10 Mai 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> kann es sein das einige Parameter welche dann für das Routing Notwendig wären noch gar nicht einstellbar sind.


So ist es.

"ISO over TCP with Routing" funktioniert leider noch nicht, zumindest bis Version 0.8.4.5.
Ich denke mal, daß Zottel da schon ein paar Versuche unternommen hat, doch es ist nicht so 
einfach, wie es anfänglich scheint.

Wenn Routing funktionieren soll, dann müsste mindestens die S7-SubnetID einstellbar sein.
Irgendwo im Quelltext ist die Deklaration des Transportrahmens zu finden. Im Feld für die 
S7-SubnetID wird aber immer ein fester Wert eingetragen (FFFF-FFFF ?).
Doch auch das Ändern dieser Stelle und Eintragen einer S7-SubnetID reicht noch nicht.
Da fehlen offensichtlich noch mehr Angaben, die man eintragen muß.

Ich könnte dieses Routing auch gebrauchen und hatte schon erste Versuche unternommen, 
dann aber leider keine ausreichende Zeit mehr.

Genaueres kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, weil ich im Moment nicht an meinen Test-PC mit dem 
zerpflückten Quelltext von LibNodave rankomme.

Gruß
Harald


----------

